# The Berkshire Wed 18th March



## richart (Feb 13, 2015)

My golf Society, The Mariners, is playing the Berkshire, Red Course, on Wednesday 18th March, and have told me I can open the day up to forumers. There will be a limited number of spaces, but I anticipate at least 10.

Format will be coffee and bacon rolls on arrival served from 8.00, 18 holes stableford, tee off times to be confirmed but starting around 9.00 and the full three course Berkshire lunch. There will also be some prizes. The cost for forumers will be Â£90, compared to the normal package rate of Â£150 plus. Fortunately one of our members gets us this fantastic deal.

Quite a few forumers played last year, and can vouch for the quality of the course and the lunch (and the company) 

If you would like to play just add your name to this thread.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 13, 2015)

Pudding is nice :thup: - Rick can confirm  how nice sticky toffee pudding is 

Looking forward to it again


----------



## chrisd (Feb 13, 2015)

The trouble is Rich, I have to choose between Berkshire and Barcelona ......... mmmmm?


----------



## badger57 (Feb 13, 2015)

richart said:



			My golf Society, The Mariners, is playing the Berkshire, Red Course, on Wednesday 18th March, and have told me I can open the day up to forumers. There will be a limited number of spaces, but I anticipate at least 10.

Format will be coffee and bacon rolls on arrival served from 8.00, 18 holes stableford, tee off times to be confirmed but starting around 9.00 and the full three course Berkshire lunch. There will also be some prizes. The cost for forumers will be Â£90, compared to the normal package rate of Â£150 plus. Fortunately one of our members gets us this fantastic deal.

Quite a few forumers played last year, and can vouch for the quality of the course and the lunch (and the company) 

If you would like to play just add your name to this thread.
		
Click to expand...

   Badger57


----------



## richart (Feb 13, 2015)

badger57 said:



			Badger57  

Click to expand...

 You are very welcome.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 13, 2015)

Yes please, missed out last time


----------



## richart (Feb 13, 2015)

Fish said:



			Yes please, missed out last time 

Click to expand...

 Good man.:thup: If you haven't played the course you will love it Robin. There are not many better heathland courses, and the lunch is superb.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 13, 2015)

If only I had the spare cash, loved the course. Was my favourite off the two, think the second par 3 was one of my favourites. Some of the best greens if not the best I've putted on as well.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 14, 2015)

I had to cancel this last year due to back issues.

Meeeee! Please.


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			I had to cancel this last year due to back issues.

Meeeee! Please.
		
Click to expand...

You are in Chris.:thup:


----------



## Crow (Feb 14, 2015)

Superb day last year.

If there's a place free then I'm a definite.


----------



## richart (Feb 14, 2015)

Crow said:



			Superb day last year.

If there's a place free then I'm a definite.
		
Click to expand...

 You are in Nick

So far we have :

Badger57
Fish
Murphthemog
Crow

Still spaces available to play the course ranked 43rd in the GM top 100 UK and Ireland courses. Lunch ranked in the top 5.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 16, 2015)

Rich, I got my invite from Geoff last week at Hayling. I've booked 2 places to bring a friend along as well  :thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 16, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Rich, I got my invite from Geoff last week at Hayling. I've booked 2 places to bring a friend along as well  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 I will be speaking with Geoff about inviting you !!!!!! Looks like we will have a good turn out of formers.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 16, 2015)

richart said:



			I will be speaking with Geoff about inviting you !!!!!! Looks like we will have a good turn out of formers.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Tony is also coming as my guest :thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 16, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Tony is also coming as my guest :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Yes Tony 'warned'' me he is playing.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 16, 2015)

Do we get to play with our guests?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 16, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Do we get to play with our guests?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's what normally happens


----------



## richart (Feb 16, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Do we get to play with our guests?
		
Click to expand...

 Yes, unless you don't want to.


----------



## richart (Feb 16, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Do we get to play with our guests?
		
Click to expand...

Is it your chipping coach ? :rofl:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 16, 2015)

richart said:



			Is it your chipping coach ? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I think my guest could be everyone's coach  

Can I sell the other 2 slots in the 4ball?


----------



## richart (Feb 16, 2015)

drive4show said:



			I think my guest could be everyone's coach  

Can I sell the other 2 slots in the 4ball?
		
Click to expand...

 You are a two ball going off last.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 16, 2015)

richart said:



 You are a two ball going off last.

Click to expand...

Great......I'll hold you to that


----------



## Twire (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes please Richard.


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2015)

Twire said:



			Yes please Richard.
		
Click to expand...

 Good man Neil.:thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2015)

richart said:



			You are in Nick

So far we have :

Badger57
Fish
Murphthemog
Crow
Twire

Still spaces available to play the course ranked 43rd in the GM top 100 UK and Ireland courses. Lunch ranked in the top 5.

Click to expand...

Still some spaces available. As well as the above there are about another ten forumers (Society members/guests) that have confirmed they are playing, so should be a cracking day.

Gary, The Berkshire is not that tight, plenty of heather, but even I can get it round. It is wider than Blackmoor, and I seem to remember you managed to get round there without too many problems. Get your name down !!


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 17, 2015)

Rich, actually can I be put down for this. Loved it so will do without something else for March


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			Rich, actually can I be put down for this. Loved it so will do without something else for March 

Click to expand...

 Course you can Simon. Welcome aboard.

Badger57
Fish
Murphthemog
Crow
Twire
Paperboy


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 17, 2015)

As my knees appear to be a whole lot better, just leaves my golf now, I would love to join you all if there is still a vacancy.


----------



## richart (Feb 17, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			As my knees appear to be a whole lot better, just leaves my golf now, I would love to join you all if there is still a vacancy.
		
Click to expand...

 Sorry no Birmingham supporters. I hold grudges !!

You are in.:thup:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 17, 2015)

richart said:



			Sorry no Birmingham supporters. I hold grudges !!

You are in.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just seen that it is the return fixture the night before. Might not be speaking on the 18th.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 17, 2015)

Letting Brummies come ?! Blimey thought it was bad enough allowing Manc Fans to play  

Looking forward to meeting new faces :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Letting Brummies come ?! Blimey thought it was bad enough allowing Manc Fans to play  

Looking forward to meeting new faces :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Not certain you could describe my game as playing. More like a donation to charity.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 17, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Not certain you could describe my game as playing. More like a donation to charity.
		
Click to expand...

You will fit right in then


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2015)

richart said:



			Course you can Simon. Welcome aboard.

Badger57
Fish
Murphthemog
Crow
Twire
Paperboy
MetalMickie
		
Click to expand...

Updated players. Just realised I put Â£90 in the opening post, when it should read Â£80. Even more of a bargain.:thup:

I need to know by Sunday 22 February if you want to play. Seems it has been rather popular and there are only a couple of spaces left.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 20, 2015)

richart said:



			Updated players. Just realised I put Â£90 in the opening post, when it should read Â£80. Even more of a bargain.:thup:

I need to know by Sunday 22 February if you want to play. Seems it has been rather popular and there are only a couple of spaces left.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, I'm a doubt now. At Â£90 it sounded exclusive, but at the cheaper price of Â£80, I get the impression I could be surrounded by knobs and paupers.


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			Hmm, I'm a doubt now. At Â£90 it sounded exclusive, but at the cheaper price of Â£80, I get the impression I could be surrounded by knobs and paupers.
		
Click to expand...

  I purposely didn't mention the names of the forumers that are members of the Society for knob reasons.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 20, 2015)

richart said:



			I purposely didn't mention the names of the forumers that are members of the Society for knob reasons.

Click to expand...

Rick, phil, Gordon? What can possibly go wrong?


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2015)

Don't worry Rick can't play. He used the weakest excuse I have ever heard. He had to work.:rofl:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 20, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			Rick, phil, Gordon? What can possibly go wrong?
		
Click to expand...

Oi....how very dare you class me as a member......I'm a GUEST   :ears:


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Oi....how very dare you class me as a member......I'm a GUEST   :ears:
		
Click to expand...

 Geoff seems to think you are bringing a scratch lady golfer with you. Is there something you should be telling me about Andy ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 20, 2015)

richart said:



			Geoff seems to think you are bringing a scratch lady golfer with you. Is there something you should be telling me about Andy ?

Click to expand...

Geoff tells lies....she plays off 0.6


----------



## richart (Feb 20, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Geoff tells lies....she plays off 0.6  

Click to expand...

 I assume you play her off scratch.:ears:


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 20, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Oi....how very dare you class me as a member......I'm a GUEST   :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I thought they let anyone in. Clearly they don't!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 20, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			Sorry, I thought they let anyone in. Clearly they don't!
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of folk on here think I am a member though


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 20, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Plenty of folk on here think I am a member though 

Click to expand...


Not me Gordon 
















Members are useful :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Feb 21, 2015)

Quick question.

Is this "pay on the day" or do you require some or all of the money in advance?


----------



## richart (Feb 21, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Quick question.

Is this "pay on the day" or do you require some or all of the money in advance?
		
Click to expand...

Pay on the day.


----------



## richart (Feb 26, 2015)

guys could you pm me your name and handicap please. I will let you know your tee time shortly.

Could you please bring cash,Â£80 on the day.


----------



## richart (Mar 3, 2015)

I will post the draw shortly, but just a reminder that you will need jacket and tie in the dining room.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 3, 2015)

richart said:



			I will post the draw shortly, but just a reminder that you will need jacket and tie in the dining room.
		
Click to expand...

Wot! No trousers?


----------



## richart (Mar 3, 2015)

MetalMickie said:



			Wot! No trousers?
		
Click to expand...

No mention on their website.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 3, 2015)

richart said:



			No mention on their website.

Click to expand...


I don't know! 

You Southerners with your loose, liberal ways.


----------



## richart (Mar 3, 2015)

I will post the draw shortly, but as we are off two tees 1st and 12th (you need to drive to the 12th tee, but easy to find ) all tee times will be between 8.30 and 9.05.

Bacon rolls and coffee before we start, so suggest you allow 45 minutes before your tee time, and a few extra minutes if you are driving out to the 12th.

Jacket and tie for lunch.

Cash on the day, Â£80

I have seen the provisional draw, and there are a lot of dodgy forumers playing.


----------



## richart (Mar 3, 2015)

Tee times of forumers (non Mariners)

8.44 12th  Badger57 and MashieNiblick
8.51 1st    Crow and Murphthemog
8.58 1st    Paperboy and Twire
9.05 1st    Drive4Show plus his two guests
9.05 12th  MetalMickie and Fish

Forumers that are Mariners, and their guests will be advised direct by Geoff shortly. Looks like 16 forumers playing in total.:thup:

We are playing in fours, apart from two three balls which are going out first.


----------



## Fish (Mar 3, 2015)

Can't seem to find a post mentioning the format, is it singles, betterball and are we paired up with a couple of Mariners, and if so, who?


----------



## richart (Mar 3, 2015)

Fish said:



			Can't seem to find a post mentioning the format, is it singles, betterball and are we paired up with a couple of Mariners, and if so, who?
		
Click to expand...

 Singles stableford, and yes you will be playing with two Mariners, but don't know names yet. You will find out on the day.


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 3, 2015)

Good work Rich, off the first for me then 

Nice gentle par 5 to start


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm really looking forward to this now, I was borderline dropping out after a poor performance at Blackmoor as I really want to enjoy what looks like a fantastic course and day out, but thankfully I had an excellent round on Saturday which gave me a huge personal boost of confidence, so bring it on :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 15, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm really looking forward to this now, I was borderline dropping out after a poor performance at Blackmoor as I really want to enjoy what looks like a fantastic course and day out, but thankfully I had an excellent round on Saturday which gave me a huge personal boost of confidence, so bring it on :thup:
		
Click to expand...


Im glad you didn't lose your mojo.

Weathers set fair so should be a great day.
Just been around the course and it look tight.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 15, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm really looking forward to this now, I was borderline dropping out after a poor performance at Blackmoor as I really want to enjoy what looks like a fantastic course and day out, but thankfully I had an excellent round on Saturday which gave me a huge personal boost of confidence, so bring it on :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Shame on you for considering not playing a great course because of a disappointing performance on another wonderful course! But great to see that an 'excellent round' has you looking forward to this wonderful experience!

As a slight dampener, I noticed, some time ago, that the rounds I looked forward to most were often some of the poorest scoring, but still most enjoyable! Basically,,,Golf is not all about the golf!!!

Btw. That 'gentle Par 5 to start' does have some teeth! Not only is there a ditch to consider, but heather abounds for the hesitant and the green can be a bit of a beast too! Still one of my favourite starting holes though!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 15, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Im glad you didn't lose your mojo.

Weathers set fair so should be a great day.
Just been around the course and it look tight.
		
Click to expand...

Should be a cracking day - looking forward to the lunch


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 15, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Im glad you didn't lose your mojo.

Weathers set fair so should be a great day.
Just been around the course and it look tight.
		
Click to expand...

Tony TBH I'm not the straightest and would only consider a few off the holes as tight. Great course and some of the best greens I've ever putted on. It will be an amazing day &#128077;


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 15, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Shame on you for considering not playing a great course because of a disappointing performance on another wonderful course! But great to see that an 'excellent round' has you looking forward to this wonderful experience!

As a slight dampener, I noticed, some time ago, that the rounds I looked forward to most were often some of the poorest scoring, but still most enjoyable! Basically,,,Golf is not all about the golf!!!

Btw. That 'gentle Par 5 to start' does have some teeth! Not only is there a ditch to consider, but heather abounds for the hesitant and the green can be a bit of a beast too! Still one of my favourite starting holes though!
		
Click to expand...

Looks a good starting hole but quite surprised it has a par 3 finish.


----------



## Crow (Mar 15, 2015)

Really looking forward to this now, a'la Fish, I too have been playing abysmally, only for me it's been for well over a month.

Had a lesson last week and have now played 36 holes since without a shank (I'm giving the benefit of the doubt to a couple of scuddy ones that could have been thins ), in fact my iron play has been great, for me.
Used my 4 iron twice today! (Although one of those times was to hook a ball out from under a hedge)

"New" Titleist driver from Alex was behaving today as well so that will be in the bag on Wednesday.

And that lunch was superb last time.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 15, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Looks a good starting hole but quite surprised it has a par 3 finish.
		
Click to expand...

Not a simple hole though! Make sure you have enough - as in plenty of! - club! I don't think I've ever been past the pin! 

I'm not keen on Par 3s to finish (or start, even/especially playing so often at The Shire!). And 17 is such a great hole, that it would be great if that could could be the finish! But that's what the land suggested, so simply enjoy the challenge!


----------



## Fish (Mar 15, 2015)

Foxholer said:



			Shame on you for considering not playing a great course because of a disappointing performance on another wonderful course!
		
Click to expand...

Who the hell do you think you are to say shame on me!!

If I didn't feel right and didn't feel I would appreciate playing a great course like the Berkshire because I was out of sorts, never mind the cost of the day off work, fuel and all the other expenses and still recovering from a heavy cold, I would bow out with my head held high knowing and hoping another opportunity would come about when I was in a better position to enjoy the day and experience it better, what the hell is shameful about that, I'll tell you what, nothing!!!

"Shame", I've never been ashamed of any decision I've had to make because it would always be my decision and it would be one that was taken not just about me, but how it could affect others around me, and in this case, playing partners.

I really think you should stop and read back some of the personal things and crap you write sometimes before you post because your a complete arse at times!!

Don't reply, I won't be able to read it, its shameful if anything everyone has to read your daily drivel.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 15, 2015)

Fish said:



			Who the hell do you think you are to say shame on me!!

If I didn't feel right and didn't feel I would appreciate playing a great course like the Berkshire because I was out of sorts, never mind the cost of the day off work, fuel and all the other expenses and still recovering from a heavy cold, I would bow out with my head held high knowing and hoping another opportunity would come about when I was in a better position to enjoy the day and experience it better, what the hell is shameful about that, I'll tell you what, nothing!!!

"Shame", I've never been ashamed of any decision I've had to make because it would always be my decision and it would be one that was taken not just about me, but how it could affect others around me, and in this case, playing partners.

I really think you should stop and read back some of the personal things and crap you write sometimes before you post because your a complete arse at times!!

Don't reply, I won't be able to read it, its shameful if anything everyone has to read your daily drivel.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

You don't appear to have read the 2nd paragraph - especially the last sentence! 

Recently, at considerable expense and after 3 hours sleep in 54, I played a rather good (Harry Colt) course in the company of a couple of guys I'm unlikely to see again and was relatively happy to score very badly! As I stated...it's not all about the Golf! If it was, I reckon there'd be a lot more suicides!!!

I hope you enjoy the day - for whatever reason you are partaking!


----------



## Snelly (Mar 16, 2015)

Would love to play the Berkshire this week but have a prior game arranged - St Georges Hill! 

Looking forward to it.  Hope you have a good day at the Berkshire though.


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 16, 2015)

If your coming up the M3 take some extra time as the roadworks start at Fleet and causing delays.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 16, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			If your coming up the M3 take some extra time as the roadworks start at Fleet and causing delays.
		
Click to expand...

Any idea how long extra im leaving at 5.30 from Taunton planning to get there for 7.45


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 16, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Any idea how long extra im leaving at 5.30 from Taunton planning to get there for 7.45
		
Click to expand...

How long will it take you to get to the M3 at Basingstoke? It's about an hour to that point for me from Bournemouth and I'm leaving at 6am and hoping to get there about 8ish. The last 10 miles on the M3 will be very sloooowwww.


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 16, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Any idea how long extra im leaving at 5.30 from Taunton planning to get there for 7.45
		
Click to expand...

Tony it would normally take about 45 minutes from Eastleigh/Southampton so I'm going to leave at 6:30 and hope a hour and a half is long enough.


----------



## Fish (Mar 17, 2015)

Basingstoke to The Berkshire is 30 miles and states 30 minutes in normal traffic, I'd double that with what I came through and saw the other day on my way to Blackmoor, why not consider using the A33 from Basingstoke and then M4/A329/322 through Bracknell, its the same mileage and might move move quicker without all that M3 City traffic!


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 17, 2015)

Hope you all have a great day tomorrow. I would have loved to have come along, but sadly couldn't.
Have played the Berkshire twice before and enjoyed the visits immensely.
I will be slumming it around Cooden.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 17, 2015)

Thx for the heads up will still leave 5.30 and even if
the 2 1/4 hour journey takes 3 hours will get there on time.


----------



## TXL (Mar 17, 2015)

Fish said:



			Basingstoke to The Berkshire is 30 miles and states 30 minutes in normal traffic, I'd double that with what I came through and saw the other day on my way to Blackmoor, why not consider using the A33 from Basingstoke and then M4/A329/322 through Bracknell, its the same mileage and might move move quicker without all that M3 City traffic!
		
Click to expand...

The M4 is just as bad!

And just in case you  are thinking of exiting the M3 early (J4A or J4) and going up the A30 through Camberley, there are roadworks in Bagshot which make that route just as bad.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 17, 2015)

They really don't want us to get there on time do they Anthony


----------



## Twire (Mar 17, 2015)

Looks like I'll be leaving home at 05:00 then 

I was up that way a couple of weeks ago and it wasn't to bad..... but that wasn't in rush hour.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2015)

Don't forget jacket and ties :thup:

Hope everyone gets there ok :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Don't forget jacket and ties :thup:

Hope everyone gets there ok :thup:
		
Click to expand...

What's the female equivalent of jacket and tie??

LBD?


----------



## TXL (Mar 17, 2015)

drive4show said:



			They really don't want us to get there on time do they Anthony  

Click to expand...

No kidding.  

I take my dog for a walk near J4A of the M3 between 7 & 8am most days, London bound is usually not moving very quickly!

Needless to say, I will be trying a completely new route in the morning


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 17, 2015)

Twire said:



			Looks like I'll be leaving home at 05:00 then 

I was up that way a couple of weeks ago and it wasn't to bad..... but that wasn't in rush hour.
		
Click to expand...

You will be fine mate they say as you get older you need less sleep.
2hrs should be good.
I still need the full 8


----------



## Twire (Mar 17, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			You will be fine mate they say as you get older you need less sleep.
2hrs should be good.
I still need the full 8
		
Click to expand...

Aye, but you need your beauty sleep.


----------



## richart (Mar 17, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			You will be fine mate they say as you get older you need less sleep.
2hrs should be good.
I still need the full half hour
		
Click to expand...

 Fixed for you old boy.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 17, 2015)

Twire said:



			Aye, but you need your beauty sleep. 

Click to expand...

Have you turned Scottish


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 17, 2015)

richart said:



			Fixed for you old boy.
		
Click to expand...

A apposed to the half half hour


----------



## wookie (Mar 17, 2015)

Gutted guys - I've had to pull out of this as knee / hip is still too painful.  3 games including Blackmoor and the Berkshire cancelled in one week.  Not a happy golfer but hopefully will learn my lesson and not play with an injury in the first place which has caused more problems in the long run.

Have a cracking day everyone - shouldn't be too hard with the quality of course, food and company


----------



## richart (Mar 17, 2015)

wookie said:



			Gutted guys - I've had to pull out of this as knee / hip is still too painful.  3 games including Blackmoor and the Berkshire cancelled in one week.  Not a happy golfer but hopefully will learn my lesson and not play with an injury in the first place which has caused more problems in the long run.

Have a cracking day everyone - shouldn't be too hard with the quality of course, food and company

Click to expand...

 Sorry to hear you are still crocked Simon. Good news you were not missed at Blackmoor.


----------



## richart (Mar 17, 2015)

Just a reminder that you must have a jacket and tie for lunch in the dining room. Also if you are considering wearing shorts please look at The Berkshire website for dress code on the course.

Looks like we will be lucky with the weather again.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2015)

Just deciding which Poulter Trousers to wear tomorrow


----------



## richart (Mar 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just deciding which Poulter Trousers to wear tomorrow 

Click to expand...

 Just make sure you put the light on before getting dressed this time.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just deciding which Poulter Trousers to wear tomorrow 

Click to expand...

I would advise that the ones that can hit an 8 iron without shanking it would be the best bet.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just deciding which Poulter Trousers to wear tomorrow 

Click to expand...

Your lucky ones your going to need it.

Unfortunately my new polo has not arrived yet so slumming it again.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2015)

richart said:



			Just make sure you put the light on before getting dressed this time.

Click to expand...

The special ones light up the room themselves


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 17, 2015)

richart said:



			Just a reminder that you must have a jacket and tie for lunch in the dining room. Also if you are considering wearing shorts please look at The Berkshire website for dress code on the course.

Looks like we will be lucky with the weather again.
		
Click to expand...

Shorts!!!!

Are you mad? 

Temperature isn't going to be in the 90's is it?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 17, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Unfortunately my new polo has not arrived yet so slumming it again.
		
Click to expand...

Did Smiffy design it for you?


----------



## Fish (Mar 17, 2015)

Anyone live in the Marlow, Maidenhead, Winkfield areas, I'm looking at coming off the M40 at High Wycombe and going down the A404/A404M/A308M/A330 and wondering how busy that route is in the mornings as I've never used it before?


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 17, 2015)

Fish said:



			Anyone live in the Marlow, Maidenhead, Winkfield areas, I'm looking at coming off the M40 at High Wycombe and going down the A404/A404M/A308M/A330 and wondering how busy that route is in the mornings as I've never used it before?
		
Click to expand...

See you for lunch


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2015)

Fish said:



			Anyone live in the Marlow, Maidenhead, Winkfield areas, I'm looking at coming off the M40 at High Wycombe and going down the A404/A404M/A308M/A330 and wondering how busy that route is in the mornings as I've never used it before?
		
Click to expand...

I went that route last year and might be going that way this year - it's not normally too bad mate whenever I have used that road


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 17, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Did Smiffy design it for you?  

Click to expand...

No to be honest it was so expensive im thinking of framing it not wearing it:mmm:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			No to be honest it was so expensive im thinking of framing it not wearing it:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Did you get that GG Maverick in the end ?


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 17, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Did you get that GG Maverick in the end ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes couldn't resist.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes couldn't resist.
		
Click to expand...

Save it for H4H or Burnham


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 17, 2015)

Cars all packed apart from the suit bag. Quite excited about tomorrow now!!


----------



## MashieNiblick (Mar 17, 2015)

Just seen the forecast and I'm getting very excited.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 17, 2015)

Calm down you lot, it's only ranked #43 in the UK......the are 42 better courses


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 17, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Calm down you lot, it's only ranked #43 in the UK......the are 42 better courses  

Click to expand...

It's no different to when I play at Hayling 
Playing a nice course get excited &#128077;


----------



## Crow (Mar 17, 2015)

I must be excited too, I've just cleaned my clubs for the first time this year, even if it was only the irons.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 17, 2015)

Paperboy said:



			It's no different to when I play at Hayling 
Playing with Drive4show gets me excited &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you Simon  :thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 18, 2015)

There's getting up early and there's this................are we all barking :mmm:

I hope the motorways are kind, safe journeys everyone


----------



## richart (Mar 18, 2015)

Fish said:



			There's getting up early and there's this................are we all barking :mmm:

I hope the motorways are kind, safe journeys everyone 

Click to expand...

 It was worth it though Robin. :thup:


----------



## MashieNiblick (Mar 18, 2015)

Just got back from an absolutely fabulous day at the Berkshire. The Red is an amazing golf course and has instantly become my favourite. 

Big thanks to Richart and the Mariners for making us feel so welcome.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2015)

Back home nice and safe 

Another lovely day out - the course gets better everytime I play it

Cheers to Tony for a great laugh and round


----------



## TXL (Mar 18, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Back home nice and safe 

Another lovely day out - the course gets better everytime I play it

Cheers to Tony for a great laugh and round
		
Click to expand...

I am not so sure that Phil actually attended today. There was this person that looked like him but was wearing a very dull & boring outfit - could only have been an imposter


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2015)

TXL said:



			I am not so sure that Phil actually attended today. There was this person that looked like him but was wearing a very dull & boring outfit - could only have been an imposter 

Click to expand...

Classic look for an upmarket golf club


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 18, 2015)

Excellent day out, many thanks to Rich for the invite and for the banter all the way round. Not often you see all 4 players birdie the same hole including a woman playing off the mens tees!


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 18, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Excellent day out, many thanks to Rich for the invite and for the banter all the way round. Not often you see all 4 players birdie the same hole including a woman playing off the mens tees!
		
Click to expand...

That's impressive.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 18, 2015)

Wow what a great day out.
Thx to all that warned me of road works that led me to leaving at 4.50 am
getting to the Berkshire at 6.45 am no one there but the green keepers
Yes I panicked I hate being late or rushed.
First person I saw was Fish he too panicked.
Thx to Phil and the Mariners society for the invite.
Im too thinking this is the best heathland course I have played tough decision though.
Had 33 points and had 5 3 putts just could not get the pace until the last 2 holes.
Phil was as solid as ever and if it wasn't for a disappearing ball would have won,as it
is he was 2nd loser.
The two gentlemen David and Patrick were superb company and very complementary
of some good golf.
Just need to get myself a 2nd home in Surrey and will be sorted I seem to be over that
way more than home.
Must admit the traffic and speed of some cars going towards London is frightening
would not like to be doing that trip every day.


----------



## Fish (Mar 18, 2015)

Just home and all I can say is Wow, what a great course, possibly the best inland course I've played and would push Formby for my overall ever best! 

Only down side was it went so quickly, I looked at my card and because I started on the 12th (easy par) it was easy to lose track but suddenly I only had 3 holes to go and I felt like I could go around again, or at least I wanted to, it was so enjoyable, so many beautiful holes and views from the tee boxes made it effortless to walk around, certainly can't wait to go back again as I now know where not to go and how to play it slightly differently to the way I did, without an unusual slice, where the hell has that come from! 

I took loads of pictures which I will load up later, but a huge thanks to Rich for the invite, always nice to see Lee who was my playing partner at H4H's Blackmoor in 2012, thanks to today's partners Metal Mickie (Dick) and the Mariner & his guest Michael.

The food was excellent, although I missed the starter as I just joined the queue I could see for the carvery but the main course & pudding was more than good enough. 

I would like to make a request though please, can I not be in the last tee group next time, you all nicked the hot water, the weather gods were superb but a cold shower was a little early for this time of the year!


----------



## Crow (Mar 18, 2015)

Another great day with The Mariners, thanks gentlemen, really appreciated, if only I lived a little closer I'd be applying to join in a flash.

The course was superb and the lunch was excellent, I were bloated!

A very enjoyable round with Murph, TXL and TXL's guest Shane, just a shame that my measly 26 points confirmed what I already knew; I'm an 18 handicap rather than an 8. I bladed so many approach shots today it was scary, but no shanks.  :thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 18, 2015)

Fish said:



			Just home and all I can say is Wow, what a great course, possibly the best inland course I've played and would push Formby for my overall ever best! 

Only down side was it went so quickly, I looked at my card and because I started on the 12th (easy par) it was easy to lose track but suddenly I only had 3 holes to go and I felt like I could go around again, or at least I wanted to, it was so enjoyable, so many beautiful holes and views from the tee boxes made it effortless to walk around, certainly can't wait to go back again as I now know where not to go and how to play it slightly differently to the way I did, without an unusual slice, where the hell has that come from! 

I took loads of pictures which I will load up later, but a huge thanks to Rich for the invite, always nice to see Lee who was my playing partner at H4H's Blackmoor in 2012, thanks to today's partners Metal Mickie (Dick) and the Mariner & his guest Michael.

The food was excellent, although I missed the starter as I just joined the queue I could see for the carvery but the main course & pudding was more than good enough. 

I would like to make a request though please, can I not be in the last tee group next time, you all nicked the hot water, the weather gods were superb but a cold shower was a little early for this time of the year!
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Wouldn't it have been a 'shame' to have missed that pleasure just because your game was a tad iffy! 

And an even better experience in Summer when the Blue can be fitted in in the afternoon!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Mar 18, 2015)

Sorry that I didn't get the opportunity to properly say farewell to my playing partners and to Rich for a fantastic day. The Berkshire had been on my "hit list" for a number of years and was everything and more that I had hoped.

Rich, could you pass on my thanks to your fellow Mariners, particularly Roger who is a true gentleman and terrific company. If the invite is open again next year (in the words of Arnie and General Douglas MacArthur) "I'll be back!"

Robin, great to meet you again, perhaps we could have submitted a betterball card. BTW as I said you must have gone to a soft and comfy school, in my days that would have counted as a hot shower.


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks to Rich for the invite. Thanks to Neil (Twire), Nick and his guest Richard. A cracking day with great company.

Second time of playing the red course I managed to beat it on the front 9, then the back 9 showed its teeth. Respectable 31 points. Will definitely be back for another crack at it.


----------



## Fish (Mar 19, 2015)

Pics


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 19, 2015)

Good pics Fish, the course really does look good.


----------



## Smiffy (Mar 19, 2015)

Quite forgot just how beautiful it looks.....


the course doesn't look too bad either


----------

